# Tron - Legacy



## bkeleanor (31. Januar 2011)

Guten Morgen

Ja! wollt mal wissen, von denen die ihn schon gesehen haben, wie sie den Film Tron - Legacy finden.

Ich für meinen Teil hatte am samstag abend das vergnügen. soll heissen die IMDB bewertung von 7.3 ist für mich fast etwas zu niederig :-). Hab mir sogar den von 1982 am sonntag noch reingezogen (muss man aber nicht gesehen haben für den aktuellen).

Kollege neben mir hat gemeint, gegen ende hätte ich mich richtig rein ziehen lassen und immer wenn der im film geballert hat, hätte ich das auch gemacht :-) 
jo sowas macht für mich eben einen guten film aus...da muss man mitfiebern können :-)

grüsse bkele


----------



## Wolfmania (31. Januar 2011)

cooler Film - macht Laune - am Sa abend gesehen -


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2011)

War okay, nicht besonders. Soundtrack > Film.


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

och man ich wollt gestern noch nen kritik thread erstellen aber war zu müde konnt die augen nich mehr offen halten... ^^

also hab ihn jetzt seit donnerstag ca. 3 einhalb mal gesehen und muss sagen das er echt sooooo fett is...

die story ist intelligent und episch weiter geführt worden, lustig war er auch n bissel. von den 2 stunden hb ich mich keine minute gelangweilt...

hab ihn allerdings nicht im kino gesehen deshalb kann ich zu den 3D effekten nix sagen, mag den 3D kram aber eh nich.

bin aber auch so geil auf den film gesesen das er mich gar nich enttäuschen konnte ^^

empfehle aber schon den alten vorher anzugucken. die vorgeschichte wird zwar nochmal angerissen, jedoch erst nch den geschehnissen des erste teils

alles in allem dürfte niemand enttäuscht sein. für mich der beste film der letzten paar jahre.

die einzigste kritik: er hätte ruhig noch 6 stunden länger sein können 
fand eine figur n bissel seltsam und es hätten ein paar mehr spielszenen sein dürfen (also motorrad/ deathmatch zeugs halt...).

aber hey was macht das schon 

(ps: deathstyle hat eh keine ahnung  )


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Januar 2011)

hehe ego! ego! ego!
hast den gleichen geschmack wie ich.

Aber kino ist halt geil wegen sound. am anfang wo ihn das fliegende "ding" abholt/mitnimmt bin ich fast gestorben vor bass...man war das geil :-)

und ja bischen mehr spielszenen hättens sein dürfen.


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2011)

ego1899 schrieb:


> fand eine figur n bissel seltsam und es hätten ein paar mehr spielszenen sein dürfen (also motorrad/ deathmatch zeugs halt...).



Stimmt, dann hätte ich ihn vielleicht auch cooler gefunden.. Mhn ne, ich fand den durchaus cool, ich schau ihn auch demnächst nochmal aber er war halt nicht so cool wie der Star Trek Film oder so.


Spoiler



Mich hat auch genervt das ich total früh wusste das der Rinzler Tron war und nachher den Clu umhaut - okay ich hab zu dem Zeitpunkt gesagt er töten ihn aber das war schon zuviel was ich wusste..



Hab vielleicht auch zu hohe Ansprüche :3



ego1899 schrieb:


> (ps: deathstyle hat eh keine ahnung  )


Bla bla bla <3


----------



## ego1899 (31. Januar 2011)

@ bkeleanor:

nee nee, wenn dann hast du den selben geschmack wie ich 


hm ja von dem star trek film hab ich auch gehört das er nich schlecht sein soll, auch wenn man star trek nich mag...

ich mag star dreck allerdings auch überhaupt nich ^^
allerdings is der vergleich zwischen beiden ja schon fast blasphemie...
und so unangebracht wie der mit star wars 

aber deathstyle, kann es sein das du dir den alten gar nich angesehen hast?

naja ich hoffe das mit der zeit noch einige kritiken eintrudeln...

und der sound is so ne geschichte ja... denke ich werde doch mal ins kino gehen...


----------



## Deathstyle (31. Januar 2011)

Doch hab ich, aber ist ewig her.. :f
Hmn also schau dir den Star Trek Film an - ich bin auch alles andere als ein Trekki und der hat wenig mit dem zu tun was man unter Star Trek kennt, ist im Prinzip einfach nur ein sehr guter, charmanter und witziger Action Film.

Da es hier aber um Tron gehen soll:
- schöne Effekte
- tolle Sounds
- Story ganz nice
- coole Motorräder
- der Hauptdarsteller sieht bisl aus wie Rees von Malcom
- schöne Frauen
- Daft Punk

Allen in allem hab ich ihn für 12,50€ gesehen und hab dies nicht bereut - was durchaus ein gutes Zeichen ist :3


----------



## dragon1 (1. Februar 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Doch hab ich, aber ist ewig her.. :f
> Hmn also schau dir den Star Trek Film an - ich bin auch alles andere als ein Trekki und der hat wenig mit dem zu tun was man unter Star Trek kennt, ist im Prinzip einfach nur ein sehr guter, charmanter und witziger Action Film.
> 
> Da es hier aber um Tron gehen soll:
> ...



Kann ich so nur unterschreiben.


----------



## Lortox (18. Februar 2011)

Also ich find den Film auch hammer =)

Lohnt sich für des Geld ihn anzuschauen!


MfG Lortox


----------



## ego1899 (20. Februar 2011)

Oh Gott hab ihn mir am Freitag zum 5. Mal angesehen langsam reichts echt xD


----------



## Elenenedh (21. Februar 2011)

Technisch gut, Story na ja. Kann man sich gut anschauen, vor allem in 3D.

Der Soundtrack ist der Beste, der mir seit Jahren untergekommen ist. Ich höre den seit Wochen rauf und runter, wer auf Elektro oder Daft Punk steht, muss unbedingt reinhören


----------



## bkeleanor (1. März 2011)

Habe ihn mittlerweile das 2. Mal gesehen.

Mir gefällt die Szene wo sie in dem höchsten Turm bei Zuse sind und die "Roten" grad auftauchen. von da an, wo die beiden DJs sich so anschauen und den eine Mucke auflegen die besser abgeht.

und natürlich die ganze Flugzeug-Verfolgungsjagt hat einfach nur "ah verflucht mir fällt kein Wort dafür ein" die geht einfach ab :-)

Mann! du machst mir noch mein ganzes Karma kaputt :-)


----------



## Deathstyle (1. März 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Szene wo sie in dem höchsten Turm bei Zuse sind und die "Roten" grad auftauchen. von da an, wo die beiden DJs sich so anschauen und den eine Mucke auflegen die besser abgeht.



Ist ja auch die Beste Szene, die beiden Songs sind die coolsten aus dem, wirklich guten, Soundtrack und allein die Tatsache das Daft Punk dort auftauchten brachte mich auch schon zum lachen.


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. März 2011)

Also meine Freunde und mich hat der Trailer, der in den letzten 2 Jahren (kommt das hin?) bei JEDEM Kinobesuch kam (ca. 20 mal) eher genervt als überzeugt...aber wenn ihr hier so von dem schwärmt muss ich mir den vllt mal antun ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (9. März 2011)

also ich meine du solltest es lassen wenn du es dir "antun" musst.

filme wie "wild at heart" oder "house bunny" tut man sich an.

aber Tron geniest man :-)


----------



## LoLTroll (9. März 2011)

Ich hab ihn am Montag gesehen (endlich!) und finde ihn auch sehr nett.

Der Stil ist gut von Original importiert, nur leider von den gesichtern nicht.
Im alten Film hat es für mich immer ausgemacht, dass die Programme diese graue Haut hatten.
Der Effekt war leider nur noch bei dem Berater von Clu vorhanden, ansonsten aber komplett fallen gelassen worden
...schade!

Das hätte den Film für mich perfekt gemacht


----------



## cefear (29. November 2011)

Naja....n weiterer Film der mich mit Spezialeffekten überzeugt ansonsten aber praktisch nichts zu bieten hat.


----------



## Knallfix (29. November 2011)

Tron Legacy hat einen großen Vorteil gegenüber fast allen anderen "Blockbustern".
Es gibt kein Fremdschämen.

Man kann sich in den Sessel setzen, die eindruckvolle Optik genießen und sich wunderbar berieseln lassen.
Ohne durch noch schnells ins Drehbuch gequetschte und peinlich berührende Familien/Liebes oä Geschichten genervt zu werden.
Nur damit vielleicht Lieschen Müller doch in Film geht.


----------



## Nasty11 (4. Dezember 2011)

Also ich bin von dem Film begeistert, nicht zuletzt weil mir schon Tron (1982) sehr gut gefallen hat. Ich finde einfach die Handlung cool und der Ansatz von TRON Legacy ansetzt ist sehr gut umgesetzt. Ausserdem als BlueRay ein echter Killerstreifen und der Sound ist echt super. Ich fand auch ehrlich gesagt die Wertung zu niedrig angesetzt. MMn ist der Film schon im 8er Bereich anzusiedeln, aber das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung .

GreetZ Nastyone


----------



## Tikume (4. Dezember 2011)

Sicher kein Meisterwerk, aber das war Teil 1 ja auch nicht. Und dennoch hatte er es geschafft bis heute in Erinnerung zu bleiben.
Meiner Ansicht nach war die Fortsetzung gerechtfertigt und durchaus unterhaltsam.


----------

